# Help having problems downloading books to my K3



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have selected 5 books to download to my K3 WiFi+3G today.  3 are free and 2 were recommended in the Book Corner.  They never showed being downloaded and now all of them are showing in my Archives and I am unable to download them to my K3.  Does anyone have any suggestions or advice?  TIA


----------



## dimples (Jul 28, 2010)

Have you turned on Wireless? If not, turn it on and you should be able to download them. Another option you have is to download them to your pc and transfer them through your USB cable


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Dunno. . . .I'm sitting here with my Kindle on my desk with WiFi on. . . I just clicked a couple of the free offers and I literally watched them show up. . . . .

Might you have accidentally sent them to the wrong Kindle?  You know, that whole alphabetical listing thing?


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Dimples, Yes I have the 3G turned on and have asked it to Sync and Check for Items and then I get the message that there are no new items.  I have never had to use the USB cable to download books in the 2 years I have owned Kindles (K1, K2i and now K3).  I haven't called CS yet just wanted to check here first to see if anyone else has had this problem with the K3.

Ann, I also watched for the last 3 books to download, they didn't but they do show in the Archive list on the Kindle but won't let me download them.  I was very specific in picking the correct Kindle but will check both my K2 and K1 just to make sure.


----------



## dimples (Jul 28, 2010)

Another thought that just popped into my head; I don't know how many other kindles or apps are registered to your account, but could it be that these 5 books are already on 6 devices/apps?


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Dimples, no these were books I had not previously downloaded and just found them today on KB's.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Just completed a Sync and check for new items on all 3 Kindles and they all say no new items.  I am perplexed!

Ok, I just went to the Archived list on the K2i and requested a download for one book and was successful, however, when trying to do the same thing on the K3 I get the following:  Your download was not successful.  Please try again.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Generally when I go do download a book I have purchased and I turn on the wireless, it will say _No New Items_.... then a minute or so later they will download. Have you checked your Amazon _Manage My Kindle_ page to see what the download status is?


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Pidgeon92, the Manage my Kindle page show all 5 books in Completed Digital Orders.

Do you think I should reset my K3?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

NOT reset. . . .restart!    Do it via home/menu/settings/menu. . . .have wireless on while you do. . . . .


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

OK Ann, I have done the restart following your instructions and then went to the Archive list and downloaded all 5 books to the K3.  I will now have to find another book to download to make sure it goes directly to the K3 and not into the Archive List.

Thanks to all who helped me.  You guys are great!!


----------

